# Who's watching "I survived a Zombie Apocalypse" on BBC3



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Just wondering who watched the first episode on UK TV last night - and what their thoughts on it were?


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Just me then!!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

You'll have to tape it for us. 
I receive BBC America, but not BBC3.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Spoiler alert!





Installment 2 of this show -

We lost two of the contestants last night.
Luke and a couple of the others had to get food from a looted supermarket and he got caught by the blind zombies with super-hearing - and disemboweled. When the other two got back to safety they told the rest of the group he was dead - but 15 seconds later said "But we've got tea bags and choccy biscuits so lets all have a cuppa and a biscuit".

Very sympathetic to the poor guy!

Thom (the Lady GaGa fanatic) also got chomped later on - fixing fuses so that the electric shutter on their safe haven was secure. 

This programme is too much like Big Brother for me - I might manage to give it another week before packing it in.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i watched this show, it had a great idea but i found the over-production values of the editing didn't really match the live action/reality show part. over-hyped hi-tech visuals then boring big brother security cam footage drama, spiced with survival missions into zombie-ville to get supplies.

it did have it's moments and it was watchable ..(as a zombie fix til walking dead came on)


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I gave up - it was just a clone of Big Brother (which irritates me so much I can't watch more than 30 seconds of it) so after episode 2 I stopped.


----------

